# Weaning



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,

I hope you can offer some advice.  We started offering my son solids 2 weeks ago (he'll be 6 months on Saturday).  He has absolutely no interest and I don't seem to be making any progress.  So far I've tried baby rice, carrot, sweet potato and baby porridge in that order for a couple of days each. I'm pretty sure the tongue reflex has gone as he doesn't push the food out with his his tongue but rather spits it out, pulls a face, turns his head and then clamps his mouth shut.

Unsure whether to keep persevering, take a break or try baby-led.  Our health visitor wasn't much help.

Thanks in advance,
Nicola.


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Nicola

ok, the tongue reflex can last 4-6 months. this is a protective reflex and takes time to go. don't beat yourself up about this, every child is different and will do things in their own time. I think you should do one thing at a time rather than trying to introduce loads of different things. just try some baby rice every day - don't worry about the amount or if it gets spat out. its all about getting used to the textures and having something in the mouth. you could even try just a bit on the lips and see what he does with it. this might be the case for a couple of weeks until he is ready

any probs let me know / keep in touch and let me know how you get on

speak soon
kev


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Kev for your quick reply. We have been trying for a couple of weeks already but think you're probably right about maybe trying too many different things. Have decided to give it a break for a few days and plan to restart at the weekend with just baby rice for a while. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi there,

Just following on from this post as it's now been 2 and a half months since we started trying my now 8 month old little boy on solids, we really have tried everything and I'm at my wits end.

A few weeks ago the health visitor suggested that as he was almost 7 months we could try introducing alot more things, more interesting things including finger food.  He absolutely will not tolerate a spoon near his mouth so we've had to give up on purees for the time being but he slowly seems happier with food he can hold and put in his mouth himself, however despite seeming keen to do this he'll give whatever it is a good chew and then spit it all out. This is the same with whatever the food is apart.from things like baby rice cakes which seem to almost dissolve in the mouth after a while.  He seems not to want/to try swallowing lumps.  I have seen odd bits in his nappy but dirty nappies have barely changed from when he was having milk only and I find most of the food on the floor/highchair/his bib and see him spitting it all out.

We saw the health visitor again today and she has said to go back to the beginning and give him a selection of basic finger foods and not to hand things to him but to put his highchair at the table when we eat and just let him get on with it.  She said to give it til 9 months and if things are the same after that then I should go back and they will look at getting more help.  She said not to worry as there's lots we can try.  My question is are you able to tell me what these might be.  I should've asked but didn't want to jump the gun.

I'm so worried/frustrated/fed up with it all.  So much time, money and effort goes into this and I now dread every meal time and end up very stressed when each time we seem to get nowhere.

Do you know what happens if this continues?

Thanks in advance and apologies for such a long post!

Nicola


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi.. sorry to be a pain but wondered if you have any advice on this? Just asking again as I noticed posts written after mine have been answered so wondered if mine had been missed as it's following on from an old one..
Thank you.


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi 

My apologies for not answering sooner - I should receive a notification when you reply but this seems to happen ad hoc 

I would agree with your health visitor - back to basics with finger food and making meals a social event . I know it's easy to say but if you are stressed about it your little boy will pick up on this 

I would give a good variety ( as you stated you already do ) and let him do his own thing in the highchair . Take it slowly and don't worry , all kids do things at their own pace not necessarily when they should ! 

Keep me posted . Once again I'm sorry for the delay in replying 

Kev


----------

